# Worried about my Goldfish



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

So a few months ago my dad had to move out of his house, and couldn't take his animals with him (three Goldfish and his dog). The three Goldfish were kept in a ten gallon tank (horrible, I know, especially since they were getting big) and he "couldn't find anyone to take them" so he said he was just going to release them into a local pond. Since that is wrong on so many levels, I reluctantly agreed to take them (I really didn't want any more fish but I couldn't let that happen to them). They are now in a filtered thirty gallon tank, cleaned weekly, and fed twice daily. However, I know after doing some research that they need a much bigger tank and more filtration. Unfortunately, that is completely impossible with my current situation, since I live in a one bedroom apartment and couldn't fit a bigger tank (nor would the landlord allow it). I'm feeling terrible that they don't have the space they need, but I don't know anyone who could give them that, or who I would trust to take care of them any better than I can. Do any of you have advice on what I should do? Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

What types of goldfish, what size, and how old are they? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm not positive on type (they were feeder fish from the pet store when my parents got them) but I THINK two are Comets and one is just a Common. They are about five years old (ballpark guess). The smallest is probably around five inches, and the larger two are around six or seven.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm, okay.. Do you have water tests (for nitrate especially)?
They are at the point where they are probably already stunted and may not grow to full size now, I'd think a 30 gallon may suffice for the fish longterm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't have recent test results but I can do them now. I figured they would probably be stunted to some extent, since when my dad had them in the ten gallon he over fed them and cleaned the tank MAYBE once a month. :/ I will post the test results as soon as I get them.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

As long as you can keep the nitrate levels under control they should be fine..
Honestly with goldfish you rarely will hit the ideal conditions, considering the fish often end up in such situations, people usually get them dumped in their care, there are no where near enough perfect goldfish homes, people's ponds fill so quickly and such, so a lot of exceptions are made for the fish.. Don't feel too bad for them, could be way worse for them.. 30 gallons is small but way better than anything they had before.
Come spring you may want to consider posting an ad to see if anyone with a pond would want them, though..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Ugh. The ammonia was WAY too high, the nitrite was zero, and the nitrate was between 40 and 80 ppm. I know that they are in a better situation than a lot of other Goldfish out there, but I still can't stand knowing that it's not enough. I'm the type of person who likes to give their pets the best, not the bare minimum, so compromising is difficult. I wish I could find a rescue or something around here who could take them, but since their care is pretty demanding that is hard to find. I can post something to see if someone would take them, as long as I could verify that they would be kept in the right conditions.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

When was their last water change?
Hah, I have 7 babies in a 90 gallon and even they are hard to manage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Their last water change was on Saturday, which is usually the day all our tanks get cleaned. Oh wow! From the sounds of it they seem to be very demanding fish. I love their personality, but it's definitely getting hard to manage, especially since my fiance is the only one who can clean the bigger tanks (I'm tiny and eight months pregnant right now) and he is gone at work all day.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh jeez, yes if they are pumping out that much filth, I would post some ads looking for homes.
Congrats on the pregnancy. :-D We will need pictures of the baby too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok, I will definitely get started on trying to figure out a new home for them. It kind of makes me sad, since my family has had them since they were about an inch long, and they are a joy to watch, but it's important to me that they have everything they need. Are there any places you can suggest to post an ad, like fish specific sites or anything? And thank you, haha this forum seems to be all about the babies!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Trying looking online to see if your town (or a larger nearby town) has an aquatics or pond club/group. Might be easier since I doubt anyone will want to pay to have them shipped.
We love all kinds of babies here! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

That's a good idea, I will see if I can find any. Yea I definitely don't want to ship them, since I wouldn't want to stress them out any more than absolutely necessary. Thank you very much for your help, I really appreciate it. Hopefully I can ensure that they get to have a better life.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

No problem, let us know whatever happens.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SolomonFinch (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe I missed something... but what is wrong with releasing them into a pond?


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Well for one, it's pretty much the dirtiest pond I've ever seen (kids toss trash and such in there all the time), and it's illegal to release your animals into the local environment.


----------



## SolomonFinch (Dec 22, 2012)

A specific pond I can understand.

I have hand raised 2 feeder goldfish (those are almost always comet/shubunkins/sarasas with identical needs to "common" goldfish... they are all carp) to "release" into my pond. 
It would be great if you could find someone with a garden pond... and probably easier than you would imagine. I know several people who have patio ponds (for the sheer love of aquatic plants) that keep one or 2 "feeders" to fertilize their plants...and have for ten plus years.
Good luck!


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Yea if it were a pond at someone's house that would be totally different, but this one is seriously disgusting. I certainly hope I can find someone like you mentioned since I think that would be great for them. And thank you!


----------



## SolomonFinch (Dec 22, 2012)

no problem...if worse comes to worst... you could always get a plastic foot locker or something from craigs list and house them in your basement or somewhere handy until you find a home. or see if a LFS will take them. if anything, place an ad at the LFS and craigslist. 
a plastic tub is not a permanent home but it sure beats a nasty pond or worse.
and congrats on your almost here newest addition! 
where i live we have some folk tales about pregnant women and fish... all super great fortune!


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Well unfortunately their current tank setup is the best we can do, as I live in a one bedroom apartment and have no space for a larger tank, and I don't have a basement. I'm hoping I don't have to resort to a pet store, since who knows who would come along and take them, but I realize it might come down to that at some point. Haha thank you! I can only imagine...


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Until you can rehome them (though unless you can find someone with a nice pond, my personal thought is that they are better off with you) I suggest buying an extra filter, if you can afford it, and planting as heavily as possible.  Goldfish will rip plants up, though, so if you do plant, really shove them down hard.

My sister has been keeping a single comet in a 23 gallon for six years. He has made it to ten inches long, though I would say his standard of living is pretty poor (boring tank that is clearly too small for him). Luckily we are getting a pond put in for him soon, so he can friends and space, but my point is that goldies will tolerate some awful conditions, and your lovely tank is no doubt a huge improvement on what they were in before. 

Wish I could offer them a home, but I doubt they'd enjoy trans-pacific shipping!


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

I will see what we can do about another filter, and adding some plants. Hopefully we'll be able to come up with something that can improve their quality of life, as I hate the thought of them being unhappy. It's impressive what Goldfish will tolerate, even though they shouldn't have to be subjected to half of the stuff that they are (little bowls especially). I very much wish that you could take them, although I agree that shipping wouldn't be so fun. Thank you for the thought though.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Bombalurina, would a ten gallon filter make any difference? We happen to have an extra one so it would be great if we could use that. Also, if we were to put in another filter would it be ok to take out the air stone we have?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

The more the merrier, I say. Every little helps. I was massively overstocked on my 16 gallon at one point, so even though I had a filter rated for 30g, I threw in one rated for 15g + a little sponge filter, until the plants kicked in to work their magic.

I would keep the airstone in unless you are getting a lot of surface movement to allow good oxygen exchange, since goldies need a fair amount of oxygen.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok thank you! Just out of curiosity, why do you think they would be better with me (unless like you said I can find someone with a pond)?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, for one thing, I'd prefer the 'evil' that I know. In this case, yes, it's only a 30g, but we know that they'll have a dedicated owner who will do her utmost to keep them healthy and happy. Someone else may not realise the massive commitment that 3 comet goldfish entails, whereas we know that you see and love fish as living creatures under your direct care, rather than ornaments or a hobby, without personal attachment to the fish. 

For another thing, I agree with Olypmia - their growth has probably been stunted permanently, so they may well be happy (length-wise) in a 30 gallon, especially if you can filter it as if it's a 100gallon (eventually). Is it ideal? No. Is it better than almost all the foreseeable alternatives? Yep.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Well thank you. That certainly makes me feel a bit better about their situation, and I do understand where you're coming from. Cause you only really know what's going on if you take care of them personally, or are able to check in on them all the time, which is highly unlikely. Our plan is to move into a house in two years (since our daughter will be two then, and we'll want her to have her own space) and if our financial situation is stable we want to get them a fifty five gallon tank. It's pretty far into the future, but if we keep them we do have plans to eventually improve their living conditions as much as possible.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

There ya go.  Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

You could try using some Zeolite to maximize your filter's ammonia removing capabilities.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

I've never heard of that, but I just looked it up and it seems like it might be worth trying. Have you used it before?


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

I do use it in my 10gal. Its one of the cartridges I use in my power filter (I use one of the marina slims) . I use that with an undergravel filter an under gravel filter as well.

I'm over the recommended bioload for my aquarium, its a community some of which were gifted. I have a strict 'no more fish!' rule in effect as of the last gift.

I am managing to hold a stable cycle though.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Ah, yea "gifts" can really mess you up when it comes to pets. But that's good to hear it's working for you! Do you have to replace it very often?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Another thing I'd suggest is to get as much filter media as you can and keep it in your tank, where it will cycle. Then you can have it against emergencies/buying more filters for an instant cycle.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok will do. The goal is to get all the changes we can done this weekend, so we won't have to worry about it when the baby comes. Thank you for all the help everyone, and as always any further suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

I replace one cartridge once a month. I swish my cartridges inbetween changes too keep anything solid from building up. My filter intake is set pretty low in the tank so I end up a good bit fish poo and what not on the intake sponge.

I also have an under gravel filter and that also helps a bit. 

I have a lot of filtration in my tank, but I essentially have a bottom feeder for each middle-upper level swimmer. And bottom feeders that are non-shrimpy are usually poopy little guys XP.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Alright, I will start doing that to see if it helps. And I hear you on the bottom feeders, as we have had a few Mystery Snails... enough said.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Just an update: My fiance decided to go ahead and buy a bigger filter instead of using the ten gallon one we have, so the Goldfish now have seventy five gallons of filtration. I'm hoping that will make a difference for them!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That's awesome news!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

you will be amazed at the amount of crap the larger filter will pick up. I got a aquaclear that is rated for a 75 gallon tank (got it for like $10 off ebay) and stuck it on a 20G tank with 2 goldfish (they are not mine). I have noticed that when siphoning, the gravel is alot cleaner then it was with the 10G filter. 

There are ammonia and nitrAte reducing pads that can be added to filters but not sure how or if they work. I though about trying them out with the goldies
http://www.clubreefaquarium.com/servlet/the-9496/4-Ammonia-Reducing-Cut-dsh-to-dsh-Fit/Detail


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

That's good to hear. He did a large water change today as well, so hopefully we'll see improvement in the next week. I've never seen those pads before but will look for them the next time we go to the pet store. If I do find them and buy some, I will let you know if they work.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Super good news for the Goldfish! I had talked to my mom about their situation, and she told me she knew someone who might be interested. Luckily they ARE interested, so now our three lovely guys will be going to their new home this weekend: a huge, custom built, professionally maintained backyard pond! The woman who owns it has had it for years and loves her fish as much as we do. I'm super excited for them, since now they will have more space and more friends! I just wanted to share this awesome update with you guys.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Never mind. She backed out.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

What? Oh no. :-( That's disappointing.
I'd keep trying cause pond season is just starting (well depending on where you are).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Yea, it was pretty much the perfect situation for them and then they changed their minds. We're pretty upset, cause we were really excited for them. But we did have a LFS offer to take them and try to rehome them. But of course that makes me nervous, since I wouldn't know where they'd be going.

And I live in Washington, close-ish to Seattle.


----------



## BlueBettaSplendensLover (Apr 25, 2013)

LinkLover said:


> So a few months ago my dad had to move out of his house, and couldn't take his animals with him (three Goldfish and his dog). The three Goldfish were kept in a ten gallon tank (horrible, I know, especially since they were getting big) and he "couldn't find anyone to take them" so he said he was just going to release them into a local pond. Since that is wrong on so many levels, I reluctantly agreed to take them (I really didn't want any more fish but I couldn't let that happen to them). They are now in a filtered thirty gallon tank, cleaned weekly, and fed twice daily. However, I know after doing some research that they need a much bigger tank and more filtration. Unfortunately, that is completely impossible with my current situation, since I live in a one bedroom apartment and couldn't fit a bigger tank (nor would the landlord allow it). I'm feeling terrible that they don't have the space they need, but I don't know anyone who could give them that, or who I would trust to take care of them any better than I can. Do any of you have advice on what I should do? Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


A thirty gallon is fine! Your doing a great job.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Well there's three in there, and one is a common and two are (I believe) fancies. Unfortunately that's way too small for these guys, especially since they ideally belong in ponds. :/


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Since two are fancies, those ones won't last in a pond in the winter. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Petco, and some LFS will take in and rehome fish, I just had to do it with a pleco and a rainbow shark, I had gotten those 2 fish with tank I bought off of craigslist, and I loved both the fish but I had to decide what was best for them and not just me being able to look at them and say my preciousesesesses, lol The aquarium in knoxville took them in and will rehome them


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Olympia, thank you very much for that information! Do you happen to know what the best setup for the fancies would be (like I said, I'm only assuming that's what they are)?

We have considered giving them to a pet store, but we don't exactly trust them to ensure they get a good home. We want to know exactly where they are going. That is our last resort if we can't find anything for them, since we couldn't give them a bigger tank for at least a year. Otherwise we would keep them no problem.

Edit: I just looked at some pictures, and I think they might actually be comets. But again, not totally sure.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well the easiest way to tell is that fancies have two tails and comets have one tail. If you look at them from above it's pretty obvious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok I see, I think that I was confused about what fancies actually looked like. I would now definitely say they are comets.


----------

